
London councils pass rules to ban people from standing in pairs - neverminder
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/politics/london-councils-pass-rules-to-ban-people-from-standing-in-pairs-a3191651.html
======
timthorn
The source report from the Manifesto Club is here:
[http://manifestoclub.info/psposreport/](http://manifestoclub.info/psposreport/)

